# Positions Avaiable



## X35 (Jul 4, 2012)

positions available:
1: print manager $65k+ (must have waterbased knowledge)
2: ROQ next operators
3: digital print assistant
4: heat press operators
5: factory hands
6: online content + inksoft Administrator
7: ROQ fold+pack operator
Rapidly growing state of the art print department situated in Culver City CA has awesome opportunities for the right persons to join the team.


----------

